# world travel from a photographer's POV



## tyranosauras (Nov 6, 2008)

I just finished my first photographer's travel website:

www.travelfilia.com 

(philia is greek for "love of" for example philosophy - 'phil: love of' 'sopho: wisdom')

anyway, check it out and upload your photos from your trips around the world. first join then simply select a country, write in the city name and upload up to 5 of your favorite pictures. The site doesn't resize your photos at all so others can enjoy them in their original quality!

I just finished it an hour ago so feel free to contact me (via the contact me link on the bottom of every page) and lemme know what i can do to make it better.

cheers,
Alex

I just finished my first photographer's travel website:

www.travelfilia.com 

(philia is greek for "love of" for example philosophy - 'phil: love of' 'sopho: wisdom')

anyway, check it out and upload your photos from your trips around the world. first join then simply select a country, write in the city name and upload up to 5 of your favorite pictures. The site doesn't resize your photos at all so others can enjoy them in their original quality!

I just finished it an hour ago so feel free to contact me (via the contact me link on the bottom of every page) and lemme know what i can do to make it better.

cheers,
Alex


----------



## tranceplant (Nov 7, 2008)

nice I actually like to travel and take photos

You can check out my iceland trip here: http://www.antoineiniceland.co.nr
and my Japan trip here: http://www.antoineinjapan.co.nr

I'll take a few minutes later and upload some pictures. Great idea


----------



## Ls3D (Nov 7, 2008)

Edited, and yet still I have double vision


----------



## tranceplant (Nov 7, 2008)

Ls3D said:


> Edited, and yet still I have double vision



lol yeah with one post!


----------

